# raw chicken wings for anal glands....as simple as that?



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

ok i am going to start giving lexie raw chicken wings to help her AG problem. i have never fed raw and dont really have any aspirations to do it completely (i have nothing against it) so am a little at a loss......is it just a matter of feeding her a full raw chicken wing a few times a week? like the way you would buy chicken wings in shop/butchers-bones skin flesh cartilage-just give it to her and let her munch and she wont be choking on the bone or should i smash it with a hammer first? am a little apprehensive in case she chokes. shes not overly into meat anyhow much more excited by a bag of carrots than a bag from the butchers!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine get raw chicken wings occasionally.
First few times I gave them to them I held on to the end as they ate.
Now they just crunch them up on their own.
I just get a big pack of smartpice chicken wings from asda and split the packet up and freeze them.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a small terrier and she has approx 2 a week but it varies, sometimes one, occasionally none and can be more.

The first time I was v cautious and made sure she was chewing and chrunching the bone properly, which she did. I dont feed raw, just the chicken wings and occasional lamb rib. I never leave her eating them unattended


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

How strange is that - gave puppy (6mth) his first chicken wing tonight, just left him to it - thought he was going to lick it to death to start with, half hr later - all gone.

He has had lamb shank before so I know he can strip raw meat easily.

When I used to feed raw to my first setter, by way of intro I smashed the knuckle joints and bones with a meat tenderiser for the first couple of times, then just the knuckle joint and then nothing - at that point she was just gulping them down without chewing


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I gave Kenzie her first chicken wing last week. She tried to swallow it whole before I had a chance to grab the end!  I had to pull it out of her mouth! I think it was probably because it was something new and very yummy and she soon realised she had to chew it, but I'll be holding it for a while longer I think!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I gave Kenzie her first chicken wing last week. She tried to swallow it whole before I had a chance to grab the end!  I had to pull it out of her mouth! I think it was probably because it was something new and very yummy and she soon realised she had to chew it, but I'll be holding it for a while longer I think!


She'll soon get the hang of it


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just bear in mind she may be sick the first couple of times she eats bone...this is totally normal and nothing to worry about. We converted to raw about 7 weeks ago because Lexi has a dodgy tummy and it was best thing i did but i still hold her bones and let her crunch them. If in doubt bash them with a hammer first and hold on to them.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Maddie had her first chicken wing yesterday! Crunched it all up and it stayed down and her poo is fine  That'll be more chicken wings for her! 

Out of interest, how much roughly does it cost to feed raw completely? xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> Maddie had her first chicken wing yesterday! Crunched it all up and it stayed down and her poo is fine  That'll be more chicken wings for her!
> 
> Out of interest, how much roughly does it cost to feed raw completely? xx


I have been feeding raw from the supermarket for about 6 weeks and that can work out at about £2.50 per day for our three dogs
This week I have an order coming from the dog food company
This will feed my three dogs (two chinese cresteds and a goldie) for a whole month plus a bit more inc delivery for under £40
So just over £1 per day


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> Maddie had her first chicken wing yesterday! Crunched it all up and it stayed down and her poo is fine  That'll be more chicken wings for her!
> 
> Out of interest, how much roughly does it cost to feed raw completely? xx


attached is my workings out for what I needed to order and the breakdowns if you would like to take a look :001_smile:
I dont know how much the rabbit mince or delivery is that is why they are not on there

hmmm doesnt seem to want to attach I shall try and pm to you


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Feeding raw can work out lots cheaper than some high end kibble if sourced carefully. Mine get a huge variety of meats and I feed my 2, both around 23/24 kg for about 50p per day


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks for all the info-i keep meaning to read the raw feeding diary from lexilou-glad its a sticky so i see it straight away and i will def read it over next few days.
i'll let you know how i get on with a chicken wing-im nervous now if shes going to be sick. 
how often should i be giving her a chicken wing-she is 13 and half month old beagle bitch currently weighing 15-16kgs.
she might not like it anyhow as any time i give her raw meat she kinda licks around it before eating it-i always think she would gobble it down but she doesnt


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine started off licking it around and wondering what on earth it was - didnt last long and now she loves them. 

You can give them every day if you want, just adjust her food if necessary. The bone firms their pooh up nicely - if it gets too firm, dont give them as often. 
Mine has never been sick after one.

The whole raw thing scares me and I dont have the freezer space, mindset to deal with all that raw meat or confidence to be providing a balanced diet. However, I would have no qualms in telling anyone, it's the most natural way to feed. The evidence speaks for itself when you read how many probs have been solved by changing to raw.

So if you can - give it a try


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

well i gave lexie her 1st raw chicken wing this afternoon. i bashed it a bit and held onto it til the end-which took about 20mins!!! she hadnt a clue what to do, was much more interested in licking my hands than eating the wing and then she started eating it then stopped and had a look around and then licked again-she seemed to like the bones the most and by the end of it she was quite enjoying it- even looked interested in the rest as i bagged them up for the freezer for the future!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I too would like to feed raw, but dont have any idea of what amount of freezer space i would need to keep a month or so as a supply, and i worry that i would not balance it properly!:blush:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can HIGHLY recommend the mince from raw2go for those people that aren't sure about balance. It is 80.10.10 split so 80% meat, 10% bone and 10% offal meaning if you just wanted to feed that you can. I however alternate she gets mince every morning for her breakfast so i know she has the basic balance then i vary her tea. I ordered about 14 weeks worth of food for a 15.5 kg staffie (she is on about 400g a day which is more than the recommended amount but she is very active and lost weight on the recommended amount) and it fit in 4 freezer drawers. If you go on the raw2go website it gives you the dimensions on the mince packs so if you are good at maths and measure a freezer drawer you should be able to work out approx how many will fit. It is honestly the best thing i ever did for my dog.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

lexie2010 said:


> well i gave lexie her 1st raw chicken wing this afternoon. i bashed it a bit and held onto it til the end-which took about 20mins!!! she hadnt a clue what to do, was much more interested in licking my hands than eating the wing and then she started eating it then stopped and had a look around and then licked again-she seemed to like the bones the most and by the end of it she was quite enjoying it- even looked interested in the rest as i bagged them up for the freezer for the future!


She will get faster it took Lexi ages to work out what to do with her first chicken drumstick, tonight, well her two chicken wings were gone in a flash.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> I too would like to feed raw, but dont have any idea of what amount of freezer space i would need to keep a month or so as a supply, and i worry that i would not balance it properly!:blush:


To give you an idea of how much freezer space is needed, have a look at my post *here* of how we got 55 packs of Raw To Go mince plus quite a few chicken portions/thighs/drumsticks/wings plus some blended veg into two drawers.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

gave lexie her 2nd chicken wing last night and she only ate half of it, i was holding it and she wasnt that interested so i put that bit back in the fridge and tried her with it this morning-holding it and put it in her bowl and she has completely rejected it! she ate her normal dinner last night after rejecting the chicken wing. strange! hubby thinks she doesnt like raw food-think he is relieved


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> gave lexie her 2nd chicken wing last night and she only ate half of it, i was holding it and she wasnt that interested so i put that bit back in the fridge and tried her with it this morning-holding it and put it in her bowl and she has completely rejected it! she ate her normal dinner last night after rejecting the chicken wing. strange! hubby thinks she doesnt like raw food-think he is relieved


Heidi likes her chicken wings and lamb rib bones but when I've bought Prize Choice raw mince packs she turns her nose up too.

I do have freezer space and have always been a great ambassador for raw just too scared to take the plunge - do you reckon I should give it a go??


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> well i gave lexie her 1st raw chicken wing this afternoon. i bashed it a bit and held onto it til the end-which took about 20mins!!! she hadnt a clue what to do, was much more interested in licking my hands than eating the wing and then she started eating it then stopped and had a look around and then licked again-she seemed to like the bones the most and by the end of it she was quite enjoying it


My dogs breeder starts her pups with raw chicken wing treats, so my guy knew exactly what to do and enjoyed with gusto. When they're little they have to work on them hard I guess so won't just try and swallow.

I cut the wings off birds with EMT scissors before I do Chicken roast.

At Christmas raw Turkey treat was offered, interestingly the larger wing was rejected at first, I had to cut in half and leave him figure it out. The 2nd part was consumed pronto next day. Other wing I saved and froze.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Heidi likes her chicken wings and lamb rib bones but when I've bought Prize Choice raw mince packs she turns her nose up too.
> 
> I do have freezer space and have always been a great ambassador for raw just too scared to take the plunge - do you reckon I should give it a go??


You could always do half and half until you feel more confident- but I dont think you'll ever look back once you've changed.


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

when i first started raw, i was a bit.... cautious too. 

(most) dogs love it, you'll get used to it quickly. 

best thing for dogs.

i had a friend who's dog sadly choked on a piece of kibble... so raw really isn't that bad.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww stop it - I've always managed to dismiss it but this time I'm finding it hard.
I'm tempted to start (as suggested) with 50/50 wet food and raw. The idea of minced meat already proportioned into 80/10/10 has got my interest. Trying to ensure a balanced diet has always put me off.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Aww stop it - I've always managed to dismiss it but this time I'm finding it hard.
> I'm tempted to start (as suggested) with 50/50 wet food and raw. The idea of minced meat already proportioned into 80/10/10 has got my interest. Trying to ensure a balanced diet has always put me off.


I'm the same-well i was until the rejected chicken wing of yesterday-i left it with her all day (i know that was risky but i have seen her crunch the bones so reckoned she would be ok) and she still didnt eat it or even touch it infact-i thought she might hide it but she left it where it was!
i would try raw mince if she would eat it and try to do a kind of half and half to see how she gets on-il try another chicken wing in few days and see what happens with it


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

No, it's no good - I cant do it. 
Reality struck and I'm happy to have cans delivered by post but not raw food. There was a couple of issues here way back that put me off.
Been thinking about prize choice minces too (YUK) and whilst I'm happy that there could be a little canned meat (probably not) around when the grand children come, I would be paranoid if I fed raw.
Yes, no doubt about it - best for Heidi but in the harsh light of day not do able for me. 
Freezer space also poses a problem. I would have plenty of room occasionally but then be in a predicament when I wanted to refill with our food. 
Still it was a nice dream


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

You sound really worried!!!
If you cant, then you cant. Its not worth being uncomfortable with it


P.s you thought about it and its the thought that counts


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> No, it's no good - I cant do it.
> Reality struck and I'm happy to have cans delivered by post but not raw food. There was a couple of issues here way back that put me off.
> Been thinking about prize choice minces too (YUK) and whilst I'm happy that there could be a little canned meat (probably not) around when the grand children come, I would be paranoid if I fed raw.
> Yes, no doubt about it - best for Heidi but in the harsh light of day not do able for me.
> ...


You summed that up for me aswell thats just how I feel about raw feeding.
Im not confident enough to try full raw and worried I was not giving them enough to eat 
Did mention it to hubby I may have a go and He said dont even go there:nono: Dont think he was to happy


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

mollymo said:


> You summed that up for me aswell thats just how I feel about raw feeding.
> Im not confident enough to try full raw and worried I was not giving them enough to eat
> Did mention it to hubby I may have a go and He said dont even go there:nono: Dont think he was to happy


I will always say it's the most natural way to feed but try to provide the best alternative.
Instead of feeling guilty:cryin: I'm going to give myself a pat on the back for providing a darned good second best

Think you should do the same.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I will always say it's the most natural way to feed but try to provide the best alternative.
> Instead of feeling guilty:cryin: I'm going to give myself a pat on the back for providing a darned good second best
> 
> Think you should do the same.


Yes do try are best dont we and Im quite happy at the moment so will leave it at that
Before I get thrown from devon to cornwall by hubs:lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

mollymo said:


> Yes do try are best dont we and Im quite happy at the moment so will leave it at that
> Before I get thrown from devon to cornwall by hubs:lol:


Oh it's not so bad here you know Hefty enough throw would get you across the Tamar. You would probably have the toll police on your tail tho lol -Oops no!! Silly me, we only charge if you want to leave 

I've started another thread for us whimps just to try and strike a balance - all these new converts are making me nervous


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

raw isn't that amazing... haha.
at least you tried... i share the 'food risk'... i have 2 kids and a food and safety certificate under my belt - so my dogs eat outside. yet my kid plays outside, so dogs now get a special corner to eat their food.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Oh it's not so bad here you know Hefty enough throw would get you across the Tamar. You would probably have the toll police on your tail tho lol -Oops no!! Silly me, we only charge if you want to leave
> 
> I've started another thread for us whimps just to try and strike a balance - all these new converts are making me nervous


Oh yes love cornwall, there next month for a week and visit quite often with the tourer


----------



## NSPS-Hokamix (May 11, 2011)

Be extremely careful feedind chicken wings as it is very common puppies can do themselves some harm. 
Although chicken wings are a common thing to feed it can be dangerous. Please watch them eat.
If you want a safer alternative I would recommend Hokamix, this is a dog supplement that cleanses the dog from the inside out.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

well lexie had her 3rd chicken wing yesterday and ate it all, well i cut it up a bit for her-think she doesnt like it when the skin is covering it. i dont think the pampered chef lady quite had that in mind when she said the kitchen shears were great for cutting chicken joints!!!! had her at vet today for jabs and check up and vet said keep going with the chicken wings, that they will help-her AG's werent too bad and they havent been emptied in 10weeks (til today).


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmm, NSPS-<PRODUCT> recommending <PRODUCT> in a post http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/163077-raw-chicken-wings-anal-glands-simple-4.html#post2464385

Call me a cynic but.. they would say that wouldn't they?


----------



## kellyalfie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi ive been raw feeding now for about 8 weeks, my bulldog had a very bad belly on kibble and raw was a last attempt at making him better before a visit to the vet. He would easily fill 3 nappy sacks on each walk twice a day with runny slop sorry it is disgusting, but now his poops are normal. So no need for the vet to put me on an expensive kible diet that they get paid more to sell anyway. Alfie is on 3 chicken wings for breakfast, every other day he has sardines as a snack and tea time is 400g mince (beef or chicken)with handful of heart and 3 table spoons of brown rice and omega 3 oil. Twice a week he has a egg to play with and he loves it when they crack hell eat the lot. Going to my local butcher tomorrow to ask for pig trotters and chicken backs so fingers crossed. 

Wont go back to kible again now my boy seems more relaxed now, must have had tummy pains with what he was getting rid of before. His coat looks better now to.:001_smile:


----------

